# Greetings all



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everyone. I see some of my friends made it here and never told me about this place......hmmmmmmmm, lol. Luckily for me I did a prop swap with Zombie recently, and his name in a links section on another forum led me here. I'm a yard haunter here in NJ. I've been doing it to some degree ever since 1977. Yeah, I'm old. I'm looking forward to spending eternity here with you all. Vlad


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Howdy.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Uncle Ken


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Ken! Now we have two Kens on the site. Could be confusing.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Lotus, When I told you to go out and play in the street, I didn't mean Unpleasant St., lol.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Well I thought this is what you meant


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard! I am the other Ken . It's always cool to see someone else that has your name on the board.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Leave the window open and look who flies in. Hi Vlad, glad you could make it


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it feels like home already.


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks feral, I'm glad to be here for sure.


----------



## Blackdawn (Aug 15, 2005)

Glad to see you here Vlad. Already seems like home here on Unpleasant St.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, welcome aboard Blackdawn. Feel free to say "hi" in your own Welcome Room thread. Nice to see some more familiar faces here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ditto on my part Blackdawn.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_Welcome Vlad .. great to have you aboard _


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Vlad !!! You Blood Sucker You!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Holly....Shhhh....You'll give me away, hehehe


----------

